# help picking out what to test for?



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i am thinking about testing my mustang. for her base color and her pinto pattern. i know she probably has sabino for sure. she also has a half bald face. but what else? what specifically should i test for?

































and here she is all wet after a bath.
































she also has freckles
























and before her bath.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

How much money do you want to throw at this one?

Cream, Extension (red/black) Agouti (the good one with brown included lol), Frame. You could throw in Dun, Sabino and Splash but I don't think she looks splashy, and Sab1 doesn't seem common in "big" horses. And she doesn't look dun to me either.

I bet she is CrCr E_ A_ - Perlino.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe a little at time! lol 

she isnt necessarily a big horse. only 14.2 hehe. definitely not dun. 

i know her on coggins they have her listed as buckskin.

and i kno she isnt pally cuz her mane is pretty dark.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

also, wouldn't perlino make her have pink skin? she definitely has black skin except for her face which is a pain in the rear for sun burning.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She isn't a double dilute because her eyes are dark, unless I am mistaken from the pics. I'm not so good with colors to tell you any more than that, but she looks like a light buckskin with some other gene making the coat even lighter.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I would do frame, cream, agouti, extension, and sabino myself.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks grey to me and not a double dilute...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

NdAppy. i have entertained that idea but i have owned her for basically $ years. her color has never changed. if she was grey i think she would be more grey and less red. she is about 9 years old now. so grey is a definite possibility.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would test for extension, cream, grey and sabino.

She looks like black based with cream = buckskin, with sabino, and it looks like she is greying.

Very interesting color. She's very pretty.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she does have dark eyes as well. i think she may be a buckskin. as if you look her mane and tail are pretty frosted. her mane is really dark under it.. but idk if i would call i black. i always thought she was probably a buckskin with a champagne. which would be an ambercream.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Interesting how a decent few hours sleep makes me change my mind lol. Maybe not perlino, maybe buckskin with a lot of sabino going on. 

When I said about Sab1 not being common in "big" horses, I meant any horses that aren't minis lol.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe chiilaa for some odd reason i thought you meant drafts and such and i'm thinking ok.. i know i'm not THAT short. lol she can't look draft sized. lol


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

If she has dark eyes I don't think champagne is likely. I think buckskin w sabino going gray, but I could be wrong


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Wouldn't the white over the left eye be an indication of possible Splash?
She's so unique looking, it'll be interesting to see what you find out!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Quixotic - The markings on her face are more indicative of frame. Splash would have white on the bottom of her jaw too rather than just on the front of her face.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

you know.. now that i think about it. her mane has gotten more white in it. if you look at the more recent pictures of her compared to the older ones her "frosting" has more then taken ovr her mane so it is harder to see the grey under neath. her eyes are dark i believe. and she does have white under her chin. i do know that she has the greatest personality and the best feet EVER. plus she's gaited! if only her conformation was better for breeding. she would probably throw some interestingly colored babies.


----------

